# Trout Stringer Fail



## revsigns (Apr 10, 2013)

I was wading Monday and got into some nice trout. I landed a nice keeper and went through my normal routine of removing the hook and starting to string it. Everything was routine except that somewhere along the way, the float at the end of my stringer came off unbeknownst to me.

Always check the stringer!!  Hope you get a good laugh!


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Thanks for the :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## gettinspooled (Jun 26, 2013)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::headknock


----------



## jd.marshall (Apr 15, 2015)

*Thanks for sharing*

I had a similar occurrence where I was picking up a limit of upper slot reds and my float came off due to the weight as I picked them up out of the boat ramp bulkhead. All three came off and sat there for a minute as I jumped back in the water. I was able to catch two and toss em up on the grass.

Lesson learned, quick release floats can't hold 20lbs


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Epic! Been waiting to be around some wifi to watch this. My boys have been using that term all weekend, had to say it!


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Fair enough....some dude on here a few years ago mentioned he had a limit in a donut. Waded back and lifted it out of the water and only had a hole.


----------



## verylon (Aug 19, 2012)

donut with a hole -- been there done that and all I can say is at least I didn't have to come home and clean fish. I did have to go get something else to eat.


----------



## TexasCajun (Jun 29, 2006)

Haha, sorry man. The closest I've come to that one is having 4 trout strung up, went to string the 5th, reached for my stringer spike and nothing was there. Must of come out somewhere along the way. Looked all around and never saw or found it. If anyone finds a stringer in the POC area with 4 sets of trout bones, I lost it there like 6 years ago. Let me know. . .


----------

